# Cryptocoryne tonkinensis



## graedog (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi everyone

i did a search on the forum( and lots of other forums) and cant find much info on this unusual crypt.

Does anyone have any photos of it and experience growing it?
I have contacted local australian importers and have been told they wont be getting it in.
Am now on the lookout for someone who is growing it in Perth.My fingers are crossed but i dont hold much hope.

Graeme


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Do a search on our website for some information on this Crypt.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I have this plant. I looked for it for years. The first couple times I got it the plants were wimpy and died. Then I got some very healthy emersed grown ones, and they have done great. It was not what I expected. I thought the leaves would be very thin and short. They are very very thin. Only a few mm, but they get as long as any of the other crypts in this family like retrospiralis. Doesn't grow thick and bushy either.

Few Crypts liked to be moved, but some absolutly hate it. C tonkinensis is once of them. Once you plant them it will take weeks if not months for them to show signs of new growth. Then they do fine. If you disturb them, they will stop growing again. Mine have not really put off many new plants. Might be different for you as my growing conditions might not be exactly what they like.

Contact one of these people on here from Singapore. They can get you some.

Good luck.
Ben


----------



## graedog (Jul 10, 2004)

*found some*

Just letting everyone know i found some 
Now i need to get it sent into West Australia.
Our quarantine laws are tighter here than in the rest of Aust. 
We even quarantine from other states!!!
Thanks for your help and tips
Graeme


----------

